
The Cannabis Chemist [video] - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/the-cannabis-chemist/
======
nicpottier
Wish there was a bit more depth and detail to this. These high-cbt strains
sound interesting all right, but is there research to support their
effectiveness? IE, randomized controlled trials?

It is easy to demonize the status quo, and it is certainly true that there are
powerful industries and lobbies whose interests could be threatened by
cannabis, but it is a cheap argument to use, because of course the cannabis
industry also has its own interests in mind.

PS. I live in WA state, and I'm all for legalized marijuana, but I dislike
this sort of lazy intellectual presentation that uses emotional appeals and
anecdotes instead of diving down a bit deeper.

~~~
intopieces
If I recall correctly, there aren't many large studies because the government
refuses to fund them. Overall though, I share your concern. The arguments the
chemists makes are ones I've heard before from cannabis activists and while I
sympathize, I'm always interested in seeing the data for myself.

------
wesleytodd
This is exactly the kind of media that needs to exist to help turn the tide of
the irrational fear of marijuana. Good job!

------
discardorama
Is there a non-flash version somewhere?

~~~
dynomight
You can use savefrom.net to download it from vimeo. It's a nice video but not
informative the way I was hoping since I'm already a fan of legalization and
therapeutic use.

